

Mongodb - "grep" through a database - vain
https://github.com/blowhacker/mongohelper
Helper functions for the mongodb shell<p>1. db.grep()
-Search through all fields in all collections in a database for a value. By default it searches only indexed fields. To include non-indexed fields, specify the second parameter as true.<p>2. db.collection.fields()
-list all keys in a collection
-by default, it only checks 10100 documents to get an exhaustive list, if you document varies across the collection, do: db.collection.fields(true)<p>https://github.com/blowhacker/mongohelper
======
berito
I just ran collection.fields() on a collection of books. Surprised to find
keys that I didn't even know existed.

